# Shower Build



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just wanted to generate some discussion in the Tile Section as it seems a bit slow.

So, what is your preferred shower building method? Single Product? Hybrid?

Followup, what is your method for a barrier free shower?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm a hybrid guy because my major tile suppliers are a bit of a pita. Nobody seem to want to stock a full line of products, so that's how I roll. I will go to one place for their niches but another for pans, as an example. Sometimes more than one place for finish goods, too. (Eg. Floor & Decor for accents) 

And that wedi board is a whole other thing...I would have to go to yet another branch of my supplier just to get it. It's nutty. 

Some combo of cbu, joints thinset-taped, aqua defense (liquid membrane), sikaflex, whatever it takes.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

We have been using exclusively Schluter products for a few years now. We almost always use Kerdi Board in the showers. There are some occasions where we use Kerdi membrane over existing drywall but that's only if the drywall is flat which is rare. Usually we're just pulling everything and flattening studs with shims and sometimes a plane, then installing Kerdi Board.

We have done two barrier free showers, one was a system I forgot the name but it wasn't ARC (still want to try them) and last one we did a Schluter line drain tray and notched the joists and sistered them on a very large renovation. It turned out well but I don't know that we have a go to on that seeing as we have only done two.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Schulter primarily.

Tom


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Wedi mainly. Our recent tile sub used kerdi and wedi. 

In talking to our flooring rep he says that there is a wedi product that replaces 3/4" subfloor directly applied to the joists that works well for a barrier free application. Haven't had a chance to use it in any of our homes yet.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Mud bed with Kerdi drain assy and kerdi for shower floor. 
Durock and hydro flex for shower walls and Niches.

I am not a big fan of 1/2 kerdi board. It is a nice product but I would rather take the money home with me as labor

Tearout is quick and dustless and we can strip a bath or shower in an hour, Two if it is mud bed. 
We run a lot of Durock and are set up to quickly install it.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Zero threshold.

I do ARC, Schluter linear, and Recently I did a "What-a-drain" . My least favorite is the ARC.

whatadrain.com 
It is an interesting Product, Very inexpensive for a linear drain, Seems like a simple solution for zero threshold. It is ICC evaluated (code approved)


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Anyone using TI ProBoard with the shower express drain? 

Dang, they're using Superseal membrane too :thumbup:


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

charimon said:


> Zero threshold.
> 
> I do ARC, Schluter linear, and Recently I did a "What-a-drain" . My least favorite is the ARC.
> 
> ...


That installation video on whatadrain.com is just scary. 
Do you have any framing pics from your whatadrain install?
Can't see how that would work with the wood i-joist that seem to be everywhere here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> Zero threshold.
> 
> I do ARC, Schluter linear, and Recently I did a "What-a-drain" . My least favorite is the ARC.
> 
> ...


Curious what you didn't like about the ARC. I have installed dozens and love the dang thing.

Always interested in a better way.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Philament said:


> That installation video on whatadrain.com is just scary.
> Do you have any framing pics from your whatadrain install?
> Can't see how that would work with the wood i-joist that seem to be everywhere here.


I dont think it would wotk with i joists at all.
The drain was already placed it is an interesting concept They bond schluter kerdi to the flange so I just treated it like "kerdi" for the waterproofing protocols. In this case it was easy as it was a whole bathroom heated floor and used Ditra heat.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Curious what you didn't like about the ARC. I have installed dozens and love the dang thing.
> 
> Always interested in a better way.


I think the Arc Issues that are more a part of the fact that I am put into goofy installs with them. Where you have to cut them way down to fit goofy sized showers. 

The one actual issue I have is the 3 part drain. They could have a simple one piece...... Now that I am thinking about it you could cut down a schluter drain to fit in the recessed hole. make a couple screw holes counter sink them and use your own waterproofing. you could save some serious coin and have a better drain. I will have to think on this.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> I think the Arc Issues that are more a part of the fact that I am put into goofy installs with them. Where you have to cut them way down to fit goofy sized showers.
> 
> The one actual issue I have is the 3 part drain. They could have a simple one piece...... Now that I am thinking about it you could cut down a schluter drain to fit in the recessed hole. make a couple screw holes counter sink them and use your own waterproofing. you could save some serious coin and have a better drain. I will have to think on this.


That makes sense. Since I am the remodeling contractor I have a little more control on the size and shape of showers. Right now I am doing one. I am using the 59x47 1/4" pan...the shower will be 48x60...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> Wedi mainly. Our recent tile sub used kerdi and wedi.
> 
> In talking to our flooring rep he says that there is a wedi product that replaces 3/4" subfloor directly applied to the joists that works well for a barrier free application. Haven't had a chance to use it in any of our homes yet.


I've seen Ligno, you have to fill the joist space completely. 

About 1:20 into the video.

http://www.masterwholesale.com/wedi-fundo-ligno-shower-base-center-drain.html

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> I've seen Ligno, you have to fill the joist space completely.
> 
> About 1:20 into the video.
> 
> ...


You are correct, but it is my understanding that they are coming out with a subfloor replacement similar to ARC or Accessibility Trends.


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Schluter all the way for me. Ive got great Schluter reps where I live as well.


----------

